

Midwest tech where are you? - donnington

I live in the Midwest (SW Ohio...) and I need to meet some like-minded folks.  Where are some people to connect with?  I live in the center of the country.  You can't imagine how desperate I am to connect like minded folks.
======
rman666
Milwaukee (Wisconsin) has a thriving tech startup community! Check out Startup
Milwaukee at <http://www.startupmke.org> and the recent Startup Weekend
Milwaukee at <http://milwaukee.startupweekend.org> (which was a great
success).

Madison (Wisconsin) also has a great tech startup community. Check out Capital
Entrepreneurs at <http://www.capitalentreprenuers.com>.

Also, check out <http://www.builtinchicago.org/>

And, <http://www.gener8tor.com/>.

Where's Midwest tech? Just about everywhere. Just Google it!

~~~
binaryatrocity
I live in Milwaukee and had not heard about StartupMilwaukee, thanks for the
linkage!

------
DanielN
<http://www.siliconprairienews.com/> is a good starting point. KC, Chicago,
Minneapolis, Columbus, Madison, Detroit and Omaha all have great tight knit
entrepreneurial communities, as do most of the college towns in the midwest.

I guarantee you there is at least one thriving developer meetup in your area.

Also, it has already happened this year but checkout
<http://cincinnati.startupweekend.org/> and other startup weekend events in
cities near you. They are a great way to meet fellow entrepreneurs and
hackers.

------
rdtsc
Cincinnati?

Forgetaboutit. The job offers you'll receive will tear your soul appart and
will make you question your abilities and sanity.

There is pushing paper and bits at P&G, soulless jobs at 5/3 bank await you.
Swing by Lexis Nexis in Dayton they'll teach you to translate court records in
strange formats using their own home grown language (that you not find any use
for outside of those walls) to be added to their mainframes. They didn't want
me apparently because I wasn't robotic enough and objected to coming in on
Saturdays if they need me.

It is just not a tech area. I've been there and the best advice is to just
leave. Pick a coast, or some people suggest Chicago, Minnesota if you want
something closer. Heck Texas is better too.

Sorry to be negative but I've been there and the best advice I got was to
leave and it worked out pretty well.

------
garrickvanburen
If you're able to get as far west as Minnesota: <http://http://minnestar.org>

Fantastic MinneDemo just last week - a handful of hardware startups, some
apps, but mostly web. MSP is full of great tech communities.

------
michaelbuddy
wish you luck. Check in with the local chamber of commerce, see what they have
to say. Lot's of governmetn agencies and websites have good information even
though you don't expect it.

does everyone say ohio is midwest? Because it's fairly north east and on the
eastern time zone.

~~~
rdtsc
I guess it is the attitude and the culture maybe. It is closer to midwest than
to the east coast. Add a little mix in of the fun from the south from
Kentucky.

